# 2010 felt f1 for sale in oz



## Social racer (Mar 23, 2012)

54cm great condition new cassette tyres


----------



## Social racer (Mar 23, 2012)

I purchased the bike and after my first ride realized it is way to aggressive for me I'm trying to post a pic but I can't seem to do it


----------



## tracerprix (Mar 19, 2011)

I sent you a message a few days ago asking for info, no response.


----------



## Social racer (Mar 23, 2012)

Dura components $3,000.00


----------



## macscac (Jun 29, 2011)

maybe a dumb thought but have you been fitted on it yet?
your LBS should be able to soften the ride up a bit by bringing you a little more upright


----------

